# HELP! Is the cabinet from Circle (CC 830) Reliable???



## Prashmith (Nov 22, 2014)

hello,i was considering making a new pc out by selling my old hp htpc

i have much of components Now Here is my Query

1)i saw Circle CC830 Circle Gaming Cabinet CC 830 | eBay  IS THIS A RELIABLE CABINET?

it has decent high-fi kind of looks + Looks Moddable. Should i Go for It OR Pay extra for a bitfenix Prodigy (6 grands) Or Bitfenix Shinobi (8 grands


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: HELP! Is This Reliable???*

Go with Corsair 300R Windowed Side panel Cabinet @ 5.5k
OR
NZXT Phantom 410 RED @ 6.5k

Best in class cabinets...


----------



## Prashmith (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: HELP! Is This Reliable???*



bssunil said:


> Go with Corsair 300R Windowed Side panel Cabinet @ 5.5k
> OR
> NZXT Phantom 410 RED @ 6.5k
> 
> Best in class cabinets...



Anywhere they are available online? 
Cant seem to find crosair window side panel

Whats ur view about circle? I somewhat liked it 's design


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: HELP! Is This Reliable???*

It doesn't look too bad but circle is not a well known brand and therefore its hard to say how good/reliable their products actually are.Try searching for reviews online of this particular cabinet or for feedback from people who have bought their products-if the reviews are favourable,u may go for it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: HELP! Is This Reliable???*

Understand it like this:
a ferrari no matter how much its paint has faded & scratches it has will still beat any hyundai santro with gold plated paint with cost same as ferrari.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: HELP! Is This Reliable???*



Prashmith said:


> Anywhere they are available online?
> Cant seem to find corsair window side panel
> 
> Whats ur view about circle? I somewhat liked it 's design



Dont go with Circle.Its very bad product.You can go with this:Corsair Carbide Series Spec 03 RED Steel Plastic ATX MID Tower Gaming Case | eBay


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: HELP! Is This Reliable???*

How much do you wish to spend on a cabinet?


----------



## Prashmith (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: HELP! Is This Reliable???*



rijinpk1 said:


> How much do you wish to spend on a cabinet?



between 4-8,000 12 atg max i dont mind buying from ebay,and others who require a debit/credit card


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: HELP! Is This Reliable???*



Prashmith said:


> between* 4-8,000 12 *atg max i dont mind buying from ebay,and others who require a debit/credit card



please be clear!


----------



## deathblade (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: HELP! Is This Reliable???*

4000-8000.... Maximum 12k.... I guess this is what he meant


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: HELP! Is This Reliable???*

max budget 3 times of min budget, what kind of price range is that lol..
anyway, my vote goes for Cooler master HAF 912 windowed (~6k) or the Corsair Obsidian Series 450D (9k)
Both are mid towers tho..


----------



## Prashmith (Nov 24, 2014)

i was looking to spend 4-8000 on the cabinet BUT if any decent case with bells and wistles then 12k
if this looks odd then yes this is,BTW i plan to use a gtx670 which i purchased from a friend(6 moths old)


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 24, 2014)

The corsair Obsidian Series 450D is one of the best looking cabinets IMO, it has all the features you will need in a gaming cabinet..


----------

